# learning SEO



## Charliedelta (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm looking for some good material to read about SEO and Photography. I'm open to books and articles online. Any advise?


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 24, 2014)

Just remember that virtually everything a few years old is obsolete. And its all about quality backlinks, no one cares about meta tags anymore.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 24, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Just remember that virtually everything a few years old is obsolete. And its all about quality backlinks, no one cares about meta tags anymore.


No one cares much about links anymore. It's all about fresh material.


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 25, 2014)

> fresh material.



Yes.


----------

